# Un altro grande musicista che se ne va ...



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Giancarlo Golzi, batterista storico dei Matia Bazar. Ma io lo ricordo soprattutto per aver composto uno degli album più belli (e chiaramente meno conosciuti) del rock progressive italiano:
[video=youtube;hqZZwrc-BNM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqZZwrc-BNM[/video]


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Giancarlo Gozzi, batterista storico dei Matia Bazar. Ma io lo ricordo soprattutto per aver composto uno degli album più belli (e chiaramente meno conosciuti) del rock progressive italiano:
> [video=youtube;hqZZwrc-BNM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqZZwrc-BNM[/video]


che brutta notizia.......


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che brutta notizia.......


Veramente... era un grandissimo!


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Difatti non lo conoscevo questo lavoro, ma lo sto ascoltando tutto. Bei tempi per la musica, anche in Italia.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Difatti non lo conoscevo questo lavoro, ma lo sto ascoltando tutto. Bei tempi per la musica, anche in Italia.


è davvero bello... l'ho in vinile, come Darwin e altra grande roba del periodo.


----------

